

Oklahoma breaks record with hundreds of earthquakes after fracking intensifies - 1337biz
http://rt.com/usa/oklahoma-earthquake-record-fracking-961/

======
kazinator
Dear "Stop FRACKING!" protesters, here is something: stop driving!

Then after you stop driving, stop buying goods that were shipped to you
thousands of miles by fossil fuel transport. Stop using plastics produced from
petroleum, including fabrics, surface finishes, adhesives, lubricants, etc.

Until you do that, your protests are just nimbyism. You want the benefits of
the slick black stuff, just not if it's produced nearby.

------
snowwrestler
The question is whether fracking is increasing strain in faults, or releasing
strain that already exists.

If fracking is simply lubricating small movements along faults that are
already under strain, it might actually be improving public safety. Many small
earthquakes would definitely be preferable to a single big one.

